
Foxconn Implement Strict Measures to Prevent Another Outbreak - theslurmmustflo
https://www.macrumors.com/2020/04/08/chinese-factories-virus-strict-protection-measures/
======
rdtwo
And this my friends is what modern slavery looks like. But don’t worry all the
slaves are living happy lives. I’m pretty sure you can find similar propaganda
from the 1840s about plantations

